# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  10.5 server

## pan-pan

Καλησπερα

Εχω εγκαταστήσει αυτην την διανομη Mac OS X.
Θα ηθελα να μάθω αν κάποιος έχει ασχοληθεί ετσι ωστε να μου δωσει καποιο link με χρήσιμο ηλικο για εγκατάσταση και παραμετροποίηση των εφαρμογών που μπορώ να βάλω.

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Μπαινει σε pc αυτη?

----------


## pan-pan

> Μπαινει σε pc αυτη?


Αν εχεις υπομονη και το ψαξεις... Εγω σε pc το εχω.

----------


## giorgos92

Γενικότερα το site της Apple είναι η αρχή όλων.
Μετά πάλι στο Apple Discussions (το Forum της Apple) είναι ήδη απαντημένα πολλά ερωτήματα.  ::  
Δεν μας βοηθάς όμως! Τί ακριβώς χρειάζεσαι;

Ώ, επίσης και το configuration του pc σου θα μας βοηθούσε αφάνταστα  ::

----------


## pan-pan

Το pc μου ειναι το εξης.
Mobo : P35-DS4
CPU : Q6600
Καρτα γραφικων : 7300gt
ram : corasair 2x2gb 4-4-4-12 @800mhz
hd : wd 150gb raptor
Εχω κανει εγκατασταση το retail dvd με εγκατασταση πρωτα του efi και τα απαραιτητα αρχεια.

----------


## PPZ

http://movielibrary.lynda.com/html/modPage.asp?ID=373

Μπορεις να το βρεις και σε "εναλλακτικα" σημεια...  ::   ::

----------

